# ebonite Group buy



## jick wu (Dec 4, 2019)

我有一些硬木可以组织30至50人次的团购活动。你有兴趣吗 这是我第一次组织网站。对我来说，在中国组织这样的团购可能并不可靠。但是我想说，任何诚实的生意都是从头开始积累的。我希望在这里见到更多的笔友。每8种颜色分为一组，一种颜色的规格为200mm。每组8种颜色的价格包括70美元的DHL运费，每增加一组的价格为50美元。我需要在这里整理硬玉的颜色。如果您愿意参加团购，希望得到您的答复。谢谢！


----------



## Pen Zen (Dec 4, 2019)

I have some hardwoods that can organize group purchases of 30 to 50 people. Are you interested? This is my first time organizing a website. To me, organizing such a group purchase in China may not be reliable. But I want to say that any honest business is built up from scratch. I hope to see more pen pals here. Every 8 colors are divided into a group, and the specification of one color is 200mm. The price of each group of 8 colors includes a DHL shipping fee of $ 70, and each additional group costs $ 50. I need to sort the colors of jadeite here. If you are willing to join the group purchase, we hope to get your reply. Thank you!


----------



## jick wu (Dec 4, 2019)

Pen Zen said:


> Thank you Gary. Help me sort it out, damn translation, sentences are always not translated smoothly.


----------



## Monty (Dec 4, 2019)

I've closed this thread. Please read Group Buy Guide Guidelines before posting for a Group Buy.


----------

